# Paph. dianthum album ‘Only the Lonely’



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

Poor thing had two buds dropped off earlier in spike development. Now a lonely flower stands guard by itself on a tall spike a foot from the base. No wonder his toes are curled lol. 

Still expanding I think. Will see in a few days if he brazens up.


----------



## lanthier (Nov 29, 2020)

Dianthum! I have always stopped on them when contemplating what next.....


----------



## musa (Nov 29, 2020)

one album against many Mangos...of course its toes are curled!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

lanthier said:


> Dianthum! I have always stopped on them when contemplating what next.....


In order to continue your peaceful contemplation process, all you have to do is get one of these. It is easy to grow and bloom, on relative small plants. It's almost like the elusive parishii album. That I think is the cure lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 29, 2020)

i assume it wont stay the same 'form'?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> i assume it wont stay the same 'form'?


This is not the norm for this variety. I’ve bloomed two last year (both just sitting pretty with the new growths). 

Usually DS is more erect and petals non-curling. Perhaps it needs more moisture. It is the first bloom.


----------



## Rockbend (Nov 29, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing yours fully open! I selfed & sibbed the pair I had open last July - pods still cooking! - and I want to see how mine compare.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Nov 29, 2020)

My dianthum album only had one bud and flower. It’s a slow grower for me.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice, everybody. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 30, 2020)

Both very lovely! 

But, Leslie, for once I have to take issue with you - and on behalf of the beautifull plant - in respect of the clonal name: to associate such unremitting beauty with loneliness just won't do! And next year and the year after, when it with certainty will present itself with more flowers you will over and over again and incessantly have to explain the reason for choosing that name.
I understood the pride in naming the wonderful Catt 'Three Pintos' (or something like that) because of the triple flowers. In this case it is like you want to chastigate the plant. If you are in need of expressing your dissatisfaction, a much more adequate way would be to banish the plant, and send it to me! 
(And no reason to pester me with nautical objections - I'm sure our German friends can be of help, when we again can roam and travel the world freely!)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2020)

I love it when my given cultivar names elicit an emotional response lol. 

Jens, I decide on names purely based on what the flowers says to me. And indeed he’s kinda alone for now. I may change the name in the future if:

1. He keeps all the buds to open
2. The other 3 dianthum album plants bloom in parallel. 

So for now, he is stuck with that moniker. 

I will post an updated pic. He’s opened larger and twisted the petals. Unfortunately some physan got on him and scarred his pouch (ouchie!). My fault! Bad daddy


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2020)

Poor guy 
Still curled at petal tips...
Lesson: don’t spray physan on blooms!


----------



## emydura (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice. Again my diathum is in bud which should open soon. I don',t know how we are synchronising our flowering on opposite sides of the world. 

What is the big multi on bud just behind the diathum?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2020)

I just checked OrchidWiz, and yes you are right.... my blooms are out of sync for northerm hemisphere. I had set my OrchidWiz by mistake to southern hemisphere setting lol. Seems like my plants are following this wrong setting too. 

The tall spike behind the dianthum album is a normal lowii, a huge plant with 8 growths.


----------



## Perennial (Dec 2, 2020)

The dianthum is really not easy to grow.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 6, 2020)

Lovely flower also with its freckles....you know a face without freckles is like a sky without stars. Lol


----------



## Guldal (Dec 6, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I just checked OrchidWiz, and yes you are right.... my blooms are out of sync for northerm hemisphere. I had set my OrchidWiz by mistake to southern hemisphere setting lol. Seems like my plants are following this wrong setting too.


Growing under light doesn't that kind of make OrchidWiz and concerns about hemispheres rather superflous?!


----------



## mSummers (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice! Hopefully it will keep all the blooms next time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2020)

Perennial said:


> The dianthum is really not easy to grow.


So I have heard that too ... luckily the ones I have (4 in total) like me or are of a stronger stock?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Lovely flower also with its freckles....you know a face without freckles is like a sky without stars. Lol


I will convey that to my flower so he will be less anxious! Will post an update soon as he has expanded a little more.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Growing under light doesn't that kind of make OrchidWiz and concerns about hemispheres rather superflous?!


Theoretically perhaps, but they sense the natural light from the windows as well as the cooler night temperatures they are swathed in during this time. They know the schedule based on those parameters.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 7, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Theoretically perhaps, but they sense the natural light from the windows as well as the cooler night temperatures they are swathed in during this time.


That makes sense - an interesting thought, though: natural light as supplemental light! The cooler nights, I didn't think of - are they due to a lowered temperature of the air from the ventilation systeme?


DrLeslieEe said:


> They know the schedule based on those parameters.


They definately are clever!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2020)

Indoor plants can sense light from a window, even those under lights. I do however reduce light to 12 hours in fall/winter.

Here’s the updated pic today. One toe is less curled and the characteristic petal twists are present.


----------



## Perennial (Dec 9, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So I have heard that too ... luckily the ones I have (4 in total) like me or are of a stronger stock?


It wants to see your handsome face by blooming~


----------

